# Rat ears



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I think this topic can go here, as there isnt a real "breeding" section, and this is a random question.....

Does anyone have pictures of a baby dumbo compared to a baby standard? I'm trying to determine if any of these babies I have are going to be dumbo's and just...cannot tell (daddy could be a dumbo) and the ones i thought were solid white are now turning to look like his coloring... just curious if anyone has pictures...i would appreciate it! Is it even possible to tell before the ears start standing out?

Thanks!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

if you draw a line straight back from the corners of their eyes, you can tell easily who is dumbo or not. the tops of dumbo ears start below the eyeline, while standard ears will be above. you can tell at birth, it's rather adorable. i'll get you some pics if no one else does before i edit this, lol.


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

here is Oreo when I first got him...I believe he was about 3 weeks old.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

it appears as though all of the babies are standards, their ears are quite adorable now that i look at them closely, they are beautiful little animals....

Your little guy is adorable (sorry to hear about his passing  ) But I am looking for pictures of a baby, no fur, ears still close to their heads with a dumbo compared to a standard. (would still love them if someone has them as i tend to second guess myself a lot when i havnt done it before.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

hey! here is a one day old dumbo baby:








and a baby standard ear:









sorry the first one is so huge. it's rather hard to find good pics of very young baby rat ears.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

THANK YOU!
Yeah, all of my babies are standards.... The pictures confirmed it lol.

(That second picture...the baby must have grown up to be beautiful!)


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

or died of megacolon. either way


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

wow that was horribly uncalled for. you *can* breed high-white markings without incurring the possibility of megacolon, so who's to say that that baby wasn't bred responsibly? don't just jump to conclusions all the time!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

true, which is where the "or" came from.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> or died of megacolon. either way


I do not get it? Does it have to do with the color?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Einstein said:


> KayRatz said:
> 
> 
> > or died of megacolon. either way
> ...


Yes, the blaze, actually.

There is a thing in rats called 'high white'. It causes many of the very pretty white markings we love, like many blazes. Unfortunately rats with high white or carrying high white are at a risk of megacolon, which is fatal in baby rats and rare in older rats...

It was still rather uncalled for, though.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

KayRatz, 99% of rats with high white markings never develop MC, infact I have a beautiful and healthy girl here who is just shy of her 1st birthday who is a black capped dumbo with a wedge blaze.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree it was uncalled for but I have learned on this forum to ignore what I call the rat nazis! There are not too many of them but every forum and dog park has them! 

I find that interesting though. I never knew that so I guess I did learn something from it.

Random.... Honestly I really do not like the markings. I really wanted a solid grey rat like remi from rattitoui. I love all the solids and some of the berks but really do not care for the blazes as you call them. O and I love your little siamese named willow! How cute is she.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Do the dumbo eared rats cost more?

Is it a simple recessive mode of inheritance?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Most places will charge more for anything that is outside of what you normally find but I have found places that stock dumbos in the feeder tanks with all of the "regular" looking rats & for the same price point based on small, medium or large

just depends on where you shop

as for the dumbo mutation it is a simple recessive trait


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Julia, its actually something ive never really heard much about
the different ear types, might be a case of us not having this variant
in Australia.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep. Australia actually won't allow many lines to enter the country. So you'll not have access to many of the 'odd' types.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Last I heard there were no dumbos in Australia or New Zealand.


----------

